# Edison cube?



## vloc15 (Jan 5, 2009)

to all those who have Edison cubes...please your comments and opinions about it..lotsofsloths uses this cube BTW, anyone there who also tried it?


----------



## speed_cuber99 (Jan 6, 2009)

I have an Edison Cube, it moves very well and is the best cube I have used. If you are in need for a good speedcube, I recommend Edison.


----------



## n00bcubix (Jan 6, 2009)

I have an edison that my mom brought for me, The caps pop alot, so i just glued them. It's crispy and fast after lube, but before lube it's terrible


----------



## jinjaninja (Jan 6, 2009)

i have 2 edison cubes. in korea the yellow one is popular for moving smoothly(although i prefer the white). but some koreans reckon the edison cubes and joy cubes are unoriginal and prefer the original rubiks


----------



## vloc15 (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks, i ordered a black one at tribox


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 6, 2009)

Where did you buy your edison's?


----------



## vloc15 (Jan 6, 2009)

http://tribox.cart.fc2.com/?mode=userpage&page=9


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 7, 2009)

Edison cubes are nice.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Jan 7, 2009)

what about edison 4x4x4 ? 
how are they compared to others


----------



## n00bcubix (Jan 7, 2009)

my edison 4x4 broke really easily, i guess it's nice tho.
It pops really badly tho, when it does pop


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jan 7, 2009)

black edison 3x3x3 is my new main speedcube.  crispy-ness of a transparent cube, corner cutting of a type A, screws/springs like a type D


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 7, 2009)

Is it better to order the edison from tribox lubed or unlubed? What do they use to lube the cube?


----------



## Jai (Jan 7, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> Is it better to order the edison from tribox lubed or unlubed? What do they use to lube the cube?



They use G-Lube to lube their cubes, which is pretty good IMO. Judging from what I got when I ordered from Tribox, they don't lube the cubes that much. Go for it, you've got nothing to lose.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 8, 2009)

Also, do the quality of edison and joy cubes vary between different cubes like storeboughts? Or are all of them exactly the same?


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Jan 8, 2009)

Probably not.

Storeboughts vary because the rivets can have different tension, but edison cubes have adjustable tension, just like all other DIYS.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 8, 2009)

But the type A seems to have varying opinions as well..some say they have different type As that feel differently


----------



## aliengrey (Jan 8, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> But the type A seems to have varying opinions as well..some say they have different type As that feel differently



That's because there _are_ different Type As. The original Type A doesn't vary, but there's also Type A II, Type A III, and Type A Third Model.


----------



## not_kevin (Jan 9, 2009)

n00bcubix said:


> my edison 4x4 broke really easily, i guess it's nice tho.
> It pops really badly tho, when it does pop



Didn't Clancy break it at DSC 2008?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, of course i mean the same models of type A can feel differently..


----------



## shukinet (Aug 1, 2009)

what coulor is better?? white or black??


----------



## spdcbr (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't know what it is about white cubes, but they seem to take in the silicone better. I have a white edison cube, and it's pretty good. I got it a few weeks ago to my trip to korea .


----------



## Mr Cubism (Aug 1, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> black edison 3x3x3 is my new main speedcube.



Mine too!


----------



## shukinet (Mar 5, 2010)

*what the differebt*

between edison world standart or edion japanis?? and what is better???


----------



## Muesli (Mar 5, 2010)

shukinet said:


> between edison world standart or edion japanis?? and what is better???


It is just the colour scheme. Japanese colour scheme has white next to yellow and blue next to green iirc.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes, just blue and yellow swapped.


----------



## JL58 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have three edison cubes (two white, one black). These are incredible cubes. First the weight gives it inertia and it feels it cannot escape from your hands. Then the feel is fairly unique, once lubed properly. It feels like it aligns automatically; if you come close to the end of a turn the side will stop exactly in position, avoiding lock-ups. Very crisp, very precise. My best cubes for more than a year. And yes the caps pop all the time...

I bought a FII a few weeks ago and the difference was striking. It felt really flimsy: too light for a good static balance, no self-alignment, twisting under my fingers in all directions. It was also moving too fast, probably because of the lighter weight and my habit of edisons. 

After a few days of training it became obvious that the FII is an excellent cube too. Its light weight allows much faster rotations. Also its lack of self-alignment is more than compensating by the fact that the rounded edges prevent any locking, allowing more finger tricks than I thought possible.

From edison to FII my times have improved by 15%. I still can't believe it.
But the feeling of an edison cube is still vastly superior. I still spend a lot of time on them.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Mar 5, 2010)

I dont know why, but the white one cuts corner better than black.
I have about a donsen each. And all the white ones cut curner a full cubie, where the black only about 3/4 cubie.


----------



## Parity (Mar 5, 2010)

Edison suck don't get one.


----------



## JL58 (Mar 5, 2010)

Parity said:


> Edison suck don't get one.



Care to elaborate? You are not providing much information...


----------



## Parity (Mar 5, 2010)

JL58 said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > Edison suck don't get one.
> ...



Well mine at least sucks.
The screws unscrew 2 weeks after I got it.
The stickers chip very easily.
It can't cut corners.
Stiff at first.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 5, 2010)

Parity said:


> JL58 said:
> 
> 
> > Parity said:
> ...



I agree with you.

I solved these problems by;
Replacing the core piece.
Buying from CubeSmith.
Accepting it (well, not really yet).
Working it in for 1 year.

I agree though, it sucks at cutting corners, and always locks up.


----------



## Dfgged (Mar 5, 2010)

Parity said:


> JL58 said:
> 
> 
> > Parity said:
> ...


Get another, loosen the tension, break it in. THEN give your opinion on the edison. All these other recommendations were made after proper break-in and lubing.


----------



## Virkill_lover (May 13, 2010)

where can i buy the edison????


----------



## Chuck (May 13, 2010)

Virkill_lover said:


> where can i buy the edison????



:fp

Virkill store (www.virkillstore.com) sells it..


----------



## Dfgged (May 14, 2010)

I bought mine from here:

http://www.helpcube.webs.com/


----------



## VirKill (May 14, 2010)

@virkill_lover

Your nickname WIN!!!
LOL

I sell edison btw, no need to post the question here.


----------



## BrunoAD (May 15, 2010)

I would like a yellow Edison. This has been the most elusive cube so far.


----------



## BrunoAD (May 15, 2010)

I have 2 white ones and they are excellent. I have yet to see one pop, lock ups are minimal and speed is great after 2 coats of CRC. Even before lubing they just felt good, even if not very fast. Just a super cube all around.
My only complaint is that the corner cubes are slightly loose, thus if you shake the cube you hear some rattling, no big deal.

I just wish they were easier to obtain. I wonder why Korea does not take advantage of exporting this little gem...


----------



## rubiknewbie (May 18, 2010)

Edison cubes are weird. It comes way too tight and you have to lubricate it and tweak the screws a lot. When I make it loose, it pops like crazy, and when it pops it explodes and the pieces fly far away. But when I tighten a bit, it feels too tight and not smooth.

Yet within one month of getting it, when the conditions are just right, my personal best avg 50 is done with the Edison cube. I have been using Type A-III for a few months before that. Therefore I don't know it is good or bad. It is erratic for me, sometimes it's not so good sometimes it's the best.


----------



## nekoes (May 31, 2010)

need comment for new EDISON in this 2010..

fiuuuh~

its really bad i think.. T.T


----------



## ribonzz (May 31, 2010)

Edison cubes are strangely made up whit white colors that are looks lke a pearl..


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 31, 2010)

How does it compare to an F-II? I might be interested in buying one. But I've heard a lot of mixed feelings about Edisons


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 31, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> How does it compare to an F-II? I might be interested in buying one. But I've heard a lot of mixed feelings about Edisons



I thought that it was completely different.

Cube : Edison : F-II
Weight : Heavy : Light
Edges : Square : Rounded
Feel : Solid : Hollow


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 1, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> jackdexter75 said:
> 
> 
> > How does it compare to an F-II? I might be interested in buying one. But I've heard a lot of mixed feelings about Edisons
> ...



Alll right. You liked it though? Do that again, except compare it to Ghost Hand and AII


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 1, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> Alll right. You liked it though? Do that again, except compare it to Ghost Hand and AII



I wasn't speaking out of personal experience. I have never had one, and I probably never will. Sorry.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 25, 2010)

i have an f2 and an alpha V
both are completely different cubes and i seem to be good with one on one day and nice with the other on some other day.
edisons, as far as i've heard and read, seem to be a cross between these two.
correct assumption?


----------



## cookieyo145 (Nov 21, 2010)

edisons r awesome... justt need new stickers and some breaking in and lube


----------



## winston61 (Jan 24, 2012)

the Edison cube is an excellent cube. It's the answer for cubers that not interested in speed cubing. It DOES require lube. It's very tight without. I took mine apart, screws, springs and all. Gave it a minimum lube with lubix and put it back together. It's now my go to cube. Much better build quality than a store bought Rubik's Cube. You have to shop around for a reasonable price, but it's worth it. Oh, and replace the stock stickers with cubesmith tiles.


----------

